# VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!!



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi there,
I just checked my car with my new VAG-COM and I got two codes:
00852- loudspeakers front 36-00 open circuit
00853- loudspeakers rear 36-00 open circuit...
Does anybody know what might be causing these codes????
And a possible fix?????
Thanks


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (gtiglxvr62000)*

I have something very similar:
4 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left
36-00 - Open Circuit
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right
36-00 - Open Circuit
00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left
36-00 - Open Circuit
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right
36-00 - Open Circuit

I have no idea either. Anyone else?


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (White 1.8T)*

I thought I was alone!!
I hope somebody can shed some light on these codes.


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (gtiglxvr62000)*

Have you ever had your head unit replaced? I had mine replaced under warranty about a year ago and I just now figured out that they had the wrong code for my car. After I figured out the correct code and entered it, no more faults and the stereo is better - still no where near as good as aftermarket though!
Check the bottom of this page out for your correct code: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (White 1.8T)*

Great news...
I didn't have the head unit replaced but I did have the in-dash CD player installed so maybe they forgot to add that part of the code.. I'll check it now and let you know...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (gtiglxvr62000)*

Ok here is the weird thing. I have a gti glx vr6 and I was under the impression that they all came with the monsoon. The code I got from the car was 00403.
so that means I don't have a gti







and I also don't have the monsoon.
They did accommodate the CD player but WTF.
OK I guess the first two numbers can be used for any model, but I'm gonna have to look into the monsoon thing.
DO You think I could chose the monsoon setting and see what happens or could I screw something up that way?
PS i forgot to mention that I do have the Amp in the back.. is that a monsoon only thing or not?


_Modified by gtiglxvr62000 at 2:49 PM 9-9-2003_


----------



## sntx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (gtiglxvr62000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiglxvr62000* »_
PS i forgot to mention that I do have the Amp in the back.. is that a monsoon only thing or not?



Yes it is.


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (gtiglxvr62000)*

I guess it's sad to keep replying to your own posts but I just wanna say
WOOHOO!!!!!!
I just changed the code to 01033 and now I get the "monsoon" message when I switch the head unit on and I also have no more codes...
WOOOHOOOO again.
And all thanks to you white 1.8T.
It might also just be my imagination but it sounded much better too...
many





















for you!!


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (gtiglxvr62000)*

It is sad to reply to your own posts - I was doing the same thing today as I was figuring this problem out - but at least we have it solved


----------



## jezze269 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Fault codes for open circuit in loudspeakers...HELP!! (White 1.8T)*

Back from the dead!I just got a prodiag, and I was trying to figure out these loud speaker open circuit dtcs so I did a search here. It turns out my monsoon was coded wrong from the factory. thankyou guys for the information you posted. Now it says monsoon when I turn it on. Im not sure if I can tell a difference in the sound though.


_Modified by jezze269 at 2:42 PM 2-5-2004_


----------

